# What's YOUR Halloween theme song?



## HalloweeNut Productions (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey folks, just had to ask: what's a song you feel best sums up your kind of Halloween spirit? Mine is always changing, though right now, I'd say it's a tie between "Keepin' Halloween Alive" by Alice Cooper, and "Trick or Treat" by Nekromatix.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

thats easy,,http://youtu.be/VhiHgbNeNDY


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

zero said:


> thats easy,,http://youtu.be/VhiHgbNeNDY


Yeah, I gotta go with this one, too.

However, my Top Five favorites on my Halloween Playlist are:

1) "Thriler," Michael Jackson
2) "Somebody's Watching Me," Rockwell
3) "This Is Halloween," _The Nightmare Before Christmas_
4) "Fear of the Dark," Iron Maiden
5) "Ghostbusters," Ray Parker


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm an odd duck but Vicious Traditions by the Veils is one of my favorite songs. It's not Halloween related but (and again I'm odd) I loved Mr. Brooks so perhaps the context of the song is what makes it creepy.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

The Corpse Bride music.....


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Nick Cave's "Red Right Hand" always puts me in a spooky mood.


----------



## Went (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm horribly boring and unoriginal - for me, it's "This is Halloween," from the Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

"Everyday is Halloween" by Ministry...gives me a cheesy grin every time i hear it....its my ring tone


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_2Dr4rW22Y Only a month left! AGGHHH! Party time!


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go with my top 3 songs:

*Living Dead Girl (Remix)by Rob Zombie*







*Fresh Blood by The Eels*







*This Is Halloween - Marilyn Manson*


----------



## Zage (Sep 28, 2011)

@ skullnbones  that's my theme, too. GREAT song.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Monster Mash all the way for me.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Went said:


> I'm horribly boring and unoriginal - for me, it's "This is Halloween," from the Nightmare Before Christmas.


Nothing wrong with this! I'd say it's my theme song too.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Puts me in the haunting mood.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT4gs_Lray4


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Marilyn Manson's cover of _'This is Halloween' _sums up my Halloween spirit.




Followed closely with this: 




The video was made by Adam Flury, owner of Poison Props. 



Love this thread too  Got a couple of new tracks to add to my prop building playlist: _'Red Right Hand'_ and _'Fresh Blood'._


----------



## Zage (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKEHQrgmv2Q

 Great version of the Thriller video.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Thriller by Michael Jackson and Scream In The Night by Candye Kane.


----------



## Carlsporkpie (Sep 24, 2010)

Not sure I can pick just one, and I'm finding new ones all the time. Here's a few of my favorites:

"Fresh Blood" by Alice Cooper
"Children's Day at the Morgue" by Sheldon Allman
"Ghoul's Night Out" by the Misfits
"Voodoo" by Godsmack (although, either Alice Cooper's "Black Juju" or Ozzy Osbourne's "Little Dolls" will work just as well for the whole voodoo vibe)


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Dark Shadows' Theme song


----------



## CuzinMike (Sep 8, 2011)

Rocket From The Crypt - "I Drink Blood"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUXGT4GkUJw

Trashy and loud: Like me


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

"Thriller" from Michael Jackson is a must listen to for Halloween, but I really like a lot of songs from the broadway musical "The Phantom of the Opera".


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

This is halloween the Marylin Manson version and the theme from candyman and im ready to haunt


----------



## AltF4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Noisuf-X - Revelation 9-6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fTZIGWWLPg

This song is in my playlist this year.
It is some amazing Industrial Powernoise 



...Edit
And how could I forget this one: (This gives a very eerie and unsettling feel)
FabrikC - N.H.N.S. (Remixed By NOISUF-X) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmJ94JxkkhU


----------



## aliena (Oct 4, 2011)

Top 10 songs.
1. Helena
2. Halloween
3. Saturday Night
4. Die, Die My Darling
5. Scream
6. Mommy, Can I Go Out and Kill Tonight?
7. 20 Eyes (inspired a painting of mine)
8. Astro Zombies
9. Hybrid Moments
10. Last Caress


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud (Nov 1, 2010)

^^^^MISFITS!!!!!! HELL YES! Rob Zombie's "Boogeyman", MJ's "Thriller", Midnight Syndicate and the 1986 Hallmark tape are "must's" as well!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a CD I made that has all Danny Elfman songs that I play on a loop threw hallowe'en , so pretty much the whole 19 songs on the CD!


----------

